
Qualcomm Comments on Apple Complaint - richardboegli
https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2017/01/20/qualcomm-comments-apple-complaint
======
saycheese
PDF of Apple's Complaint:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449947)

------
chmaynard
Ick. I used to own Qualcomm stock before I learned what a slimy company it is.
The stock left a residue on my portfolio after I sold it, but the smell is
mostly gone now. I hope Apple switches to another baseband processor or
develops their own.

